# Molly with pop in the eye



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have a molly fish sick with what looks like a liquid pop in one eye and is red also, looks like it has some blood. So far I have dealt with Aloe Vera and improved but he still has a small pop. Here I upload the video to see if you guys can appreciate that. In the last minutes of the video it is better appreciated. Greetings and thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLPkwFB7v2I


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't really see what you are talking about, but if its eye is popped out then it is a water cleanliness issue and can usually be corrected by frequent water changes. Tank looks small and overcrowded, but hard to say with what I saw in the video. How often do you change water and how big are your changes?

Aside from that, you may have some compatibility issues down the road. Putting livebearers (guppys, platys, mollys, etc) with Tiger barbs is not a good idea.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks friend. I do partial water changes of 25% of the water once or twice a week to this 55 gallon aquarium. Molly looks better today, it is only a small pop above his eye. I continued treating it with a water conditioner (Api stress coat) that containing the Aloe. I've been watching the tiger barbs and so far I have not seen they attack the other fish but if they are pigs at lunchtime and interrupt others. Today I found a dead half boda of a wild guppy  I do not know if he died and the barbs eating its half or is they was murdered the guppy. If the attacks continue and wounds continue to apears in other fish, I will move the mollies and guppies to other of my aquariums. I like tiger barbs but for my experience I do not recommend for a community. Greetings.. and pelase tell me how I can completely cure the Molly. Have a nice day.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Molly died even after it seemed to have improved. It was all day in the bottom of the tank hidden in plants. And the next day I was found it already dead  Apparently I should buy it sick already. Greetings and thanks for the help.


----------

